# BlueBox mit Video-Mischpult



## oliXon (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich weiss nicht ob es funktioniert würde es aber gerne wissen  (ich hoffe es passt vom thema hier rein)

Also ich habe ein signal von der TV-Karte nun wollte ich gerne (in echtzeit) eine einblendung wie z.b. bei geswissen schlechten talkshows also einn grafik,banner oder text Kann ich das mit einem Video Mischpult per Crhoma Keying realisieren ? Oder ist das unmöglich im normalen bereich oder gibt Alterantiven ?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2006)

zB hat das Panasonic WJ MX50 einen ChromaKeyer.

Heisst dann Kanal 1 Text mit zB blauem Hintergrund und
Kanal 2 das TV-Bild.

Hört sich nach 2 Rechnern und nem Mixer mit Keying an..

mfg chmee


----------

